# Map and Sat Nav



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I bought a Snooper s2000 satnav at NEC last month as our first ever gadget, but will always use a map as backup.

What is the best touring map for Germany? 

I have just ordered the big AA book for France 2011 as we are going skiing in Jan, car only and my map is 2008 for the whole of Europe so I need updated versions and now thinking country by country as an when I need them.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

As an ex International Trucker, I always found it best to buy a map in the country that you want to use it as usually more up to date information.
e.g. in France buy Michelin.
Incidentally, I have recently purchased my very first sat nav, just to get me out of the stone age


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks - good idea.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

I tour Germany a fair bit and IMO The Falk Spiral bound Maxiatlas Deutschland takes a bit of beating, great detail at 1:150 000 and lots of handy info inc LPG stations and detailed city plans. Its a similar size to the Big spiral bound Michelin France book but with more pages. Not widely available in UK shops but should be available from Amazon or the specialist map outlets like Stanfords. I would say its arguably the most comprehensve and detailed mapbook of Germany you can get.










Pete


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

peejay said:


> I would say its arguably the most comprehensve and detailed mapbook of Germany you can get.Pete


Thanks for that Pete, I'm looking for a good Germany map book as well. 
I suppose it's all in German :lol: I can get by (just) if it is.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Losos said:


> I suppose it's all in German :lol: I can get by (just) if it is.


It does have an English legend so you shouldn't have any problems.

Pete


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks PJ, what sort of money they asking for it?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

...abouit £18 inc p&p for the 2007/2008 version, might be dearer now.

Pete


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Cor! For a road map?? And that's old prices.


----------

